# EMT to NREMT?



## Recruiting (Jan 16, 2006)

If your already have a state certification as an EMT how would you go about obtaining the NREMT certification.

Would testing be required by the National Registry, or would the initial certification be the payment of the reg fee only?

I have never delt with the NR before in all my years in EMS, but now i need the NREMT certification for my Army 91W MOS recertification.

Thanks!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 16, 2006)

Recruiting said:
			
		

> If your already have a state certification as an EMT how would you go about obtaining the NREMT certification.
> 
> Would testing be required by the National Registry, or would the initial certification be the payment of the reg fee only?
> 
> ...



Great question!

One of the biggest mistakes I made in EMS was letting my NR lapse.

Here is a link with all of the info you need.  Basically, you need:

To complete a current state approved EMT-Basic refresher training program
To successfully complete, within the past twelve months, all sections of a state-approved EMT-Basic practical examination that equals or exceeds the established criteria of the National Registry
Submission of current approved CPR credential for the professional rescuer
Successfully complete the above requirements (and a few more easy ones on the site) and the _National Registry EMT-Basic written examination._
I hope that helps


----------



## Recruiting (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, I'll have to check it out! 

I was hoping that payment of the fee would be enough for the NREMT certification given I am already an EMT.

I know there are some differences in regards to recertification hours and such but I was hoping..!h34r:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah NR will always make you take thier test. It's not too bad though. You should be able to get the application online through your state EMS website. Good Luck!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 17, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Yeah NR will always make you take thier test. It's not too bad though. You should be able to get the application online through your state EMS website. Good Luck!


 
The NREMTP test sucks!!!! I plan to NEVER loose my NREMT cert! I hated the testing process, but yes they will always make you take the test to get cert the first time around.


----------



## Recruiting (Jan 17, 2006)

Figures, thats my luck! I have been in the game quite a long time and NOW I have to take the exam again..LOL

Thanks for the info even if it was NOT what I wanted to hear. 

Lazy......maybeB)


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 22, 2006)

was easy for me, but i went national a month after getting state. i was exempt fromt he practical(stupid in my mind) so just the written. cost me $20 i think.


----------



## ResTech (Jan 23, 2006)

For me in PA, I had to take a 24hr refresher course and the PA state practical before I could sit for the written exam. If I remember correctly, if ur initial EMT training program has been longer then 2yrs you have to take a refresher course first. I left mine run out.. kinda wish I didnt.


----------



## Recruiting (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## 40sCutest (Jan 24, 2006)

This is really useful for me as well! Thanks guys!

It hasn't even been 2 years for my EMT- B cert and I think I might want to take the NR. I don't think I have to redo the practical, since it's within 2 years but are there any books that you all would suggest to help me review for the written exam?


----------



## Raf (Feb 18, 2006)

Can someone explain to me the difference between NREMT and EMT?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sure it is easy.. EMT is description that you have passed your state or local EMT course certification or license. NREMT is that you have passed the National Registy of EMT's test. 

It is a non-profit organization, that sole purpose is to test EMT levels. Allowing this some states (about 45) recognize some form or another NREMT. But it all depends on local state procedures

Be safe.
R/R 911


----------

